# nsw seal rocks.



## baitslinger (Jul 22, 2011)

Hay guys just reporting on the trip we made to seal rocks on fri n sat. Prefect weather fri morning so paddled around to saw tooth bombie. Quiet at first then the snapper turnt up to play. Landed 2 fish 64 & 66. Unfortunately after that I dropped a fish n my m8 got busted off n the fish shut off. On the return trip we saw turtles n a small tiger in tow,close incounter timee to get out of water.
we returnt for an arvo/night fish, I only got one fish which was my pb snapper of 86cm. Time for a bourbon.
Early morning start saw us on the reef at 4am we got another 2 snapper 59 &49cm. On the return trip we fished around the western side of the island n got3 squid. Awesome trip


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

what a great trip and fantastic fish, well worth a bourbon or two. Am I right in guessing the biggest snapper came in after dark? What bait were you using or was it on a lure?


----------



## baitslinger (Jul 22, 2011)

Yer it was about an hr after dark, the saw tooth bombies are apart of the marine park which u are only aloud to use artificial lures, no bait allowed. All fish were caught on 7in gulp but the biggest fell to a nuclear chicken grub. We'll b returning in a few wks to try our luck again.


----------



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

Guess peoples who know Seal Rocks also know just where the "saw tooth bommies" are ?








Click on pic to make bigger 

If it not a secret "X" spot I would like to know just where, as thinks I may get up there for a fish in near future ;-)

thanks

kp


----------



## baitslinger (Jul 22, 2011)

:shock: Directly under the lighthouse at seals are a number of rock out crops n bombies n there is reef to explore for days of fishing,its about 20-30 minutes south of boat beach. Just check marine park boundaries n guidelines before headn out, just leave enough fish for next trip


----------



## kiwipea (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for all the info baitslinger, did a google search to fisheries website and found all details









Broughton Island, Sawtooth and Edith Breakers restrictionsThe following restrictions have been implemented to minimise potential impacts on grey nurse shark aggregations: NO FISHING FROM ANCHORED VESSELS: Fishing, spearfishing, lobster gathering or trapping is not permitted from vessels anchored in either Sawtooth or Broughton Island habitat protection zones. NO FISHING WITH BAIT: It is not permitted to take or attempt to take fish, other than by artificial lure, artificial fly,

No need to worry bout me leaving enough for your next trip, me and me buddy's strike rate is that low, the fish population is safe for long time yet ;-)

cheers

kp

PS: Query: are SP'S not regarded as bait ? Just looked at one of the Gulp packets and it says on packet" a new power bait"


----------



## baitslinger (Jul 22, 2011)

To me I read "artificial " meaning man made which gulp are just that ;-)


----------

